# How to install Cpanel on Freebsd8.1



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello every one 
im new in Freebsd and i choose this operating System for my servers 
but i install freebsd but i didnot see any /home for enter and configure cpanel 
anyone can help me to install cpanel on it ? 
i use i386 

thanks and im waiting for answers


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

You're sentences are quite difficult to understand...
For starters, do you have licensed cpanel?
It's not free software...

If you have there should be manual how to install it.


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

no i try trial license 
in manual its 
cd /home 
but in freebsd i can not see any /home to install it 
i have a webhosting and more customers 
i want to migrate from Centos to Freebsd 
but i can not install Cpanel because i dont know what do i do for that 
can you say me how can i install it  ?
sorry for my bad English


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

`# mkdir /home` 
If you don't create it manually FreeBSD will make /usr/home land create symbolic link from /home to /usr/home.

I don't have cpanel available... And don't plan to obtain, so I can't tell you how to install it....
However most things in manual shouldn't be OS specific.

I think reading this might help you to understand FreeBSD basics
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
It's available in other languages as well


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

when i install freebsd , i give a 2gb for /usr and 100gb for / 
can you say how can i resize partiton in freebsd ?
and disabled SElinux


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

/usr/home: No such file or directory.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

FreeBSD doesn't have SElinux.... FreeBSD is not Linux. FreeBSD is BSD 
About resizing, it very much depends on how you partioned disk, and what File system you're using....

Search the forum for "resize", there were few threads about this.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

Also I haven't read it, but maybe this thread is relevant:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6586


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

i read that topic 
but sir my question is where i can install cpanel ? home or another place 
in cpanel docs said cd /home but in Free bsd we dont have /home or /usr/home
what do i do sir ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

I said, make /home 
`# mkdir /home`

_It's probably not strictly defined, that you need to install to /home (just side comment)_

P.S.
Please don't address me as "Sir", "Mr", "Don", "Your highness" etc... lol (either address me by nickname, or real name (Aldis))


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

ok Aldis i crate a home but this is my error

# fetch http://download.lxlabs.com/download/kloxo/production/kloxo-install-master.sh
fetch: http://download.lxlabs.com/download/kloxo/production/kloxo-install-master.sh: No address record

and i looking for etc/resolv.conf i never find it 
what can i do ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2010)

Firs of all, before DutchDaemon woke up  , read this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816

After that, start reading handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
It will pay off.... it is very good

Network configuring:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

If you want, you can read handbook in other languages (perhaps even your native)
Go to FreeBSD homepage, at top-right corner select language, and then go to *documentation > handbook*


We don't spoon feed people... many times we (forum users) refer people to handbook,  manuals or other resources.
This is especially true for basic stuff, that would be clear after reading handbook.



> Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day.
> Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Arash (Nov 25, 2010)

im very busy and dont have time for read this docs.
my user wait for theirs webhost and i must install a panel now 
please help me for this. my users are angry. 


> this is my error
> 
> # fetch http://download.lxlabs.com/download/...tall-master.sh
> fetch: http://download.lxlabs.com/download/...all-master.sh: No address record
> ...




thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2010)

Arash said:
			
		

> im very busy and dont have time for read this docs.


That's what they usually say.....



			
				Arash said:
			
		

> my user wait for theirs webhost and i must install a panel now
> please help me for this. my users are angry.
> 
> thanks



/etc/reslov.conf is same as on any Linux.

It would have been probably better if you have used emulator such as VirtualBox for your experiments to test setup, and only then migrate your server to environment that you already know.

Now what's done is done, *[red]you will have to read[/red]*:
Start with resolv.conf(5)


I might sound rough, but you messed up. (It's for your own good)
Not understanding what you do, will make more harm in the long run.


----------



## Arash (Nov 26, 2010)

this file is not exist in my freebsd 
/etc/reslov.conf
if it is exist i edit it and fix it but its not exist this is problem.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2010)

So, what prevents you from making new file?
Editors available in default setup: *ee* and *vi*
If you're not familiar with *vi*, then use *ee*
also You can write resolv.conf with simple *echo*

Are you absolute Windows user?
Doesn't sound like you've been using Unix-like operating systems before.


----------



## Arash (Nov 26, 2010)

i work just Centos / Fedora / Redhat Before and never work with bsd 
work with vi is like pick up a pencil from ground


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2010)

Arash said:
			
		

> i work just Centos / Fedora / Redhat Before and never work with bsd


BSD isn't all that different. Just a little better 



			
				Arash said:
			
		

> work with vi is like pick up a pencil from ground


Hmm, what do you mean? You like it, or don't?
vi(1) is de facto standard on Unix system, so knowing it helps, because, if you know vi, you know one editor that is available on any Unix.


----------



## Arash (Nov 26, 2010)

ok Aldis i create a resolve and back again after 6 hours 
have a nice time


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 26, 2010)

Read handbook, when you have time....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2010)

Like I ever sleep..

Arash, this thread is not going to continue like this; it looks like an annoying form of slow-chat that doesn't work on forums. 

First: read your sign-up email, and all the links in it, and put some effort into your writing style. 
Second: read the proper Handbook chapters and manuals before asking any more questions. You have the tools and the documentation, use them. This forum is not a lazy replacement for reading documentation.

If this thread resumes later with questions like 'Where is the any key', I will have to close it.


----------

